# Intake / exhaust placement? 90gl tall



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Can use some insight!
Total newbie in regards to setting-up a tank correctly...
Setting-up a Visio 90gallon tall 48x18x31 with a Eheim Classic 2217 / 600, haps & peacocks.
The intake tube sits rear left wall at 16 inches down & the tank is 31inches tall, so intake tube sits in the middle of the tank...
Will this placement location be ideal & provide good performance as think I've read some folks commenting getting the exhaust closer to the bottom?
Or should modify & get it closer to the bottom third of the tank?
Also exhaust set-up at right side wall, horizontally, what angle should the spray directed?
Do most prefer above waterline, few inches below? Would placement on back wall point toward front glass anymore beneficial?
Is an Eheim Classic 600 adequate for this tank or is there a better option for my application?

Yes I know, I overthink everything...
It's what I do, so send me some reassuring love!!  
Slater


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Slater, choosing where to install the intake and output of the filter may depend on how much decor you have in the tank. Rocks and other hard decor may block the flow of water. I usually place my intakes at the left and right rear of the tank because I run multiple filters on my 75G tank.

I also install the spray bar on the short end of the tank, horizontally, and direct the flow a little downward to spread through the tank.

I like the Eheim 2217 filter and it may be enough filter for your tank but not enough flow to collect all the debris. Of course this will also depend on how many and how large the fish will reach at maturity.


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Dee for the informative reply!
I know there's no wrong way to set these up, but only one truly ideal / best performing to avoid any issues...
**** collecting / particulate is my main concern in the new build, as we have learned from our 125gl uni you can never have enough filtration.
Now that we have a second tank I don't foresee us overstocking either tank..


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

slater32 said:


> Can use some insight!
> Total newbie in regards to setting-up a tank correctly...
> Setting-up a Visio 90gallon tall 48x18x31 with a Eheim Classic 2217 / 600, haps & peacocks.
> The intake tube sits rear left wall at 16 inches down & the tank is 31inches tall, so intake tube sits in the middle of the tank...
> ...


That's a 115 gal, not 90. 48.18.31 48.18.24 is 90

I have an overflow at around 350-400 gph, sucks from surface and near bottom. 
I also use a FX6, sucks from bottom.
In all honesty after seeing these fish in action, you would want more filtration in my opinion.

The intake depends on fish load and layout. I use an Fx6 near bottom, water return on top, pointing slightly down twoards bottom of over flow and fx6 intake. The overflow return is even with surface to keep water surface movement for gas exchange.

So if you have 2 spouts on the water return, point one angled to bottom towards siphon, and one near top for water movement for gas exchange.


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Manifest said:


> That's a 115 gal, not 90. 48.18.31 48.18.24 is 90


48.5x15.5x31.5, its a 90
Have learned how messy these guys are from our little experience with our uni125...
Guess the eheim 600 will be a start & see where it goes from there.
Thinking & also researching about adding a powerhead to help with keeping the water moving, would that be benificial considering the size of the eheim in addition to the tallness of the tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Many people use powerheads or water circulators in their tanks for a few reasons. Some like them to increase surface water movement, provide flow for fish to swim in or to help direct any debris or feces toward the filter intake. I'm not a big fan of using them because I find them rather obvious when viewing the tank inhabitants.

Is their any chance you can post some pics of your tank since you have just set it up? I'm not sure if you already have the decor or rocks placed yet but it may help to get better advice. Check the link in my signature for Posting Pics.


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Still is really cloudy which you really can't tell from the not so great pics w/ glare & reflection...
I have the spray wand water ports angled down at a 45degrees. It's clearing-up but really not happy with the water flow that the Classic 600 is providing but then again, this is my first canister filter. Thinking the tall tank can benefit with some additional water movement... Sure later we will supplement if needed with a HOB or another canister but trying to keep things simple..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find cloudiness is often due to new substrate or bacteria bloom and rarely due to insufficient filtration or water movement.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree that the cloudiness will probably take a few days to clear up, especially if the substrate hasn't been rinsed enough prior to filling the tank with water.

I would hold off on buying a power-head for now. You can always get one in the future.

It seems as if you have a bit of sand in the tank and it is a bit deep to me, is there a particular reason for the depth?


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Dee
No particular reason besides appearance. It's crushed coral #3 about 50lbs. I pushed a lot of the coral away from where the rocks sit up to the sides of the glass, so it appears to be more than it actually is....
My wife, the python engineer is not happy about the amount of substrate either. Is 50lbs really excessive?
Clarity seems to be improving & did rinse the CC really well but sure it's never enough.
Still need to order a light that will give us enough penetration for the deep tank...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Well crushed coral is probably the culprit for most of the cloudiness. I like to keep about an inch of substrate in my tanks or up to the bottom trim of the tank since the fish I keep tend to move it into piles to suit their preferences.
It will make using the Python a bit more challenging though you can always flatten it back down again.

What fish are you planning on stocking in this tank? Lighting choices are often a difficult choice and there are a lot of options out there. Tall tanks are a challenge for choosing enough light to for your preference but not too much to cause excessive algae growth.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

slater32 said:


> Manifest said:
> 
> 
> > That's a 115 gal, not 90. 48.18.31 48.18.24 is 90
> ...


I think the powerhead would help a lot yes. I would like to get one as well.

This calc must be off. 
http://www.aqadvisor.com/

Length(inch) 48.5
Depth(inch) 15.5
Height(inch) 31.5
102.5gUS


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The OP's tank dimensions do come out to 102.5 US gallons but the tank mfg. probably just list it as a 90G tank. It is common for tanks to be more or less than the nominal tank size.


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Deeda said:


> The OP's tank dimensions do come out to 102.5 US gallons but the tank mfg. probably just list it as a 90G tank. It is common for tanks to be more or less than the nominal tank size.


Im returning the tank, I wanted a 90 not a 102...  
These are outside tank dimensions per the website probably including the frame.
For argument sake I did take some rough inside diameter measurements as the glass is 1/2 thick & it's a 90...


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Observation for this interested or may help someone while trying to decide on lighting.
Have an Ecoexotic on our 125 acrylic which runs 8k bulbs. Nice crisp really cool white white!
Just purchased a Current Satellite + Pro for the 90 tall glass, 4000 lumens & 6.5k bulbs
Hands down it obvious that the Current produces more of a yellow warm light in comparison, almost looks dirty to me...
Not very happy with the warmth of the light.


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

So my experience with the Current makes me want to give the Beamsworks a whirl....
have 2 options both with 10k bulbs, 96 led 4000 lumens or 180 led 7400 lumens...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fixture does not impact light color...that would be from the bulbs. Try 10K bulbs in the current fixture. Keep experimenting with the bulb color until you find what you like.


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> The fixture does not impact light color...that would be from the bulbs. Try 10K bulbs in the current fixture. Keep experimenting with the bulb color until you find what you like.


Right!
But "they" are Current Satellite + Pro... Led fixtures...
There's no swapping bulbs.
I know, it was just a mis-understanding..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think I have the same fixture. Along with the 6500 bulbs you have red green and blue. Can't you turn up the other colors with the controller to get more blue or whatever you seek?


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

yes, have the blues cranked & other colors turned down. If I didn't have the other 8k light which produces a nice crisp clean cool white light, I would not know any better. But it's obvious that the satellite & satellite + pro produces a warmer yellow light, hence the 6.5k...

*** got nothing to loose, going to pick-up a beamswork which are 10k bulbs, just need to decide on which..
The Current was $250, if I can get a light that does a better job without all the un-needed bells & whistles for less than $80 it's worth a shot..
Money isn't the issues though, don't like the yellow output!


----------

